
I’m killing most of my email capture. Here's why. - 3stripe
http://www.nateliason.com/email-capture/
======
matt4077
This is pretty low-value, as becomes obvious when he's plugging his sex advice
"content".

\- E-Mails work because they work. It's pretty well tested. Without RSS,
there's just no other push medium for semi-regular publishing.

\- Nate Whoever isn't NN Taleb.

------
ari_
If you are a world renowned investor with fu money and don't particularly care
about marketing, you don't need email capture.

But for the rest of you, email capture is valuable precisely because you own
the delivery channel.

The author Nate says all his traffic is from search and social. Two platforms
he doesn't own. An algorithm change or someone marking his link on spam on
Facebook could be disastrous.

Having that email channel is crucial to any online business. And if your
metrics stink, then you need to revisit how you're capturing emails and how
you talk to your subscribers.

I've had lists with 5% opens and lists with 20% opens. The difference was how
the list was built and how I positioned myself.

